# Thompson Center Arms .54 cal



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Went to see a high school friend of mine yesterday. Talk turned to guns, and I asked him what happened to the black powder rifle he got years ago so he could go hunting with his ex-girlfriend's family. He goes and pulls it out of the closet and says "Here, take it. I'm never going to shoot it again." I told him I'd babysit it and keep it in my safe instead of him leaving it in a nasty gun sock in a closet; but for all intensive purposes it's mine now. I know nothing about black powder guns, so I guess I have some reading to do. Here's a couple pics of it alone and also an "Old meets New" with my AR.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice. That's going to be fun! :smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I haven't shot blackpowder in quite a while HMMM let's see Nevada 1979 I think.

A lot of fun and it didn't kick as bad as I was expecting.

Avoid shooting into the wind


----------

